# 9/9 Qld Palmy - Leaping Bonito



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Hit Palmy this morning with Ant and Rodpac. The swell was tiny and the wind was 5 to 15 knots SE. 
We had heard a whisper of mackerel, but we certainly didn't see any. Bonito were leaping everywhere and 
they were taking slugs and pillies. They were big enough to make the reel scream. Ant trumped our bonito with 
a nice Cobe and a mack tuna as well as some bonito. Fun times, come on summer.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Good times guys. Heard a report from the noosa yakkers that one of them got 3 Spanish the other day 2 released 1 kept. it weighed in at 14kg seems like they are on the move south can't wait to tangle with one again.

Cheers jay


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Amen!!! Bring on the Summer!!! Well done guys... oh and also the 2nd bonito looks FUN to play on a 2500 reel.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw you guys come in ( whilst I was having a pre paddle brekky) , was wondering how you went . Took my girlfriend Nadia out with Tom, only launched at 10:30 or so , and the wind had picked up by then . Was a great to get out at palmy again .

Well done guys , hopefully catch you on the water next time ,

Cheers


----------



## childers (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice pic of Ant dragging in the Cobe


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice story Carnster certainly was a big paddle today I think the fish know when we are coming, the 'King Carnster' has the ocean very nervous. Bit of a giggle about the bonito mate :lol: :lol: ;-) 
Cheers'
Ant


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks for post Chris, it's been a bit quiet from you guys of late. Bloody nice cobe Ant, don't tell me, you let it go? N


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Good stuff Chris and Ant!!!
What size on the Cobe?
Weather seems to be getting closer to my temp. hahahaha
Got to get out soon cheers
TC


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice work fellas. Hope to see you guys next week for a paddle.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

The cobe was 1.2m, caught on a live yakka and fed the carnster family   .
Cheers
Ant


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice work Ant and Carnster, good to see some action in our neck of the woods again


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

did u weigh the mack tuna? did u eat him? was contemplating keeping my mack tuna but released him.

cheers

andrew


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

A mack tuna wouldn't last long around any self respecting safa with a fish drier.


----------

